# Coming to Vaperite - Cuttwood e-liquid



## Vaperite South Africa (18/1/16)

Hand crafted in California, USA with five delectable flavours, we are eagerly awaiting the arrival of our first order of all five flavours in 30ml bottles and 0mg, 3mg and 6mg nicotine strength. 

Shipping today from California and should be here at the end of this week or early next week.

http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/cuttwood/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

I still rate Cuttwood Unicorn Milk as the best strawberry vape on the planet!  I also enjoy the Melons which I see they now call Mega Melons... used to be called Monster Melons.

The only one not tasted is the Sugar Drizzel and that sounds like it could be rather delish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still rate Cuttwood Unicorn Milk as the best strawberry vape on the planet!  I also enjoy the Melons which I see they now call Mega Melons... used to be called Monster Melons.
> 
> The only one not tasted is the Sugar Drizzel and that sounds like it could be rather delish!



I've asked them if they can throw in a sample of each flavour for you to review on this forum. Told them you are the local vape guru. Will courier to you if they do!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (19/1/16)

I am in love with Cuttwood, started vaping on it in the UK. Unicorn Milk and Boss Reserve are my favorite. Just wish it wasn't so expensive in SA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/16)

Michael Hockey said:


> I am in love with Cuttwood, started vaping on it in the UK. Unicorn Milk and Boss Reserve are my favorite. Just wish it wasn't so expensive in SA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Michael,

As far as the price is concerned, it's the same as the UK and the USA if converted to USD. Cuttwood sets a minimum retail price of $22 for all the flavours except for the Boss Reserve which must sell for $24. No retailer is allowed to sell for less or Cuttwood will stop supplying them.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

The full Cuttwood range of e-liquid has arrived at Vaperite. Available at both our retail outlets and online.

http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/cuttwood/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/1/16)

@Vaperite South Africa a step in the right direction with the description poster of the Cuttwood flavours. I would suggest you do it (some sort of menu) for all the e-liquids that you stock (if you have not already). There is nothing more intimidating for a noob/semi experienced vaper to walk into a B&M vapestore and try to figure out what the e-liquid flavours are or try to go through the entire range of flavour profiles with the sales staff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Vaperite South Africa a step in the right direction with the description poster of the Cuttwood flavours. I would suggest you do it (some sort of menu) for all the e-liquids that you stock (if you have not already). There is nothing more intimidating for a noob/semi experienced vaper to walk into a B&M vapestore and try to figure out what the e-liquid flavours are or try to go through the entire range of flavour profiles with the sales staff.


Agree! And @Rob Fisher's pet subject - even more frustrating having to jump from page to page online to get at the flavour profiles, only to forget that you have already done that one. Wish all online stores would have a one pager for each line with profiles of every juice in that line right there on that one page.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

@Rob Fisher, your samples will be sent tomorrow. Hope you don't mind if we steal a little out of each one for our staff to sample. 

They sampled the Boss Reserve today and tell me it's the best all day vape flavour they've ever tried and they have tried just about every international juice sold in SA. I'm itching to get to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Rob Fisher, your samples will be sent tomorrow. Hope you don't mind if we steal a little out of each one for our staff to sample.
> 
> They sampled the Boss Reserve today and tell me it's the best all day vape flavour they've ever tried and they have tried just about every international juice sold in SA. I'm itching to get to the shop tomorrow.



Only too happy!  The Jewel in the crown for me is Unicorn Milk!


----------



## Michael the Vapor (25/1/16)

You guys are killing me! Lol will have to save up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

